# Almost constant running nose??



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max's nose drips at times. I think it is normal. By the way, I like your signature pictures.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

In the car ride he has to constantly lick or its pouring out on the seat and I have to get a towel to dry it.. or if hes laying down inside, when he gets up it's wet where his face was. At first I thought it was drool but I check his cheeks and they are dry.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, Max is not that bad. It drips, a drop at a time, usually out of one nostril. Generally, when he is quiet, such as laying on the sofa. Could not hurt to ask the vet about it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Keisel may have allergies, I'd check with your Vet to be sure.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Never had a dog with allergies.. only thought dogs would get just skin allergies. Is it the same procedure with humans? Take a pill a day or have shots done to figure out what they are allergic too? Want to have a good idea of what to do before seeing the vet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure.

My girl has a little allergies. I'm on the Coast, always windy here, sometimes more so than others. When it's really windy, my girl's eyes tear/water. Sometimes I give her a Benadryl which helps her out.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is an article about runny noses in dogs from WebMD.

Dog Runny Nose (Nasal Discharge): Causes and Treatments


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Here is an article about runny noses in dogs from WebMD.
> 
> Dog Runny Nose (Nasal Discharge): Causes and Treatments


Thanks so much for the link.. the first thing I was worried about was 'cancer', but I doubt it at his age. It's only clear mucus and he's not sneezing or coughing - it might be allergies. Kinda ironic.. I'm allergic to everything even dogs, and my own dog might be allergic too.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably just a little hay fever. Not unlike what we humans get.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Probably just a little hay fever. Not unlike what we humans get.


I've also always had him on chicken based diets and I'm switching him over to salmon to rule out allergies to chicken. Plus the benefits I keep reading about having dogs on fish based diets as well. I'll keep everyone posted after what the vet says!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nasal allergies are very uncommon in dogs, especially dogs under 2. To be honest, I doubt it's allergies.
It's more likely the nose just doing its job. The dog's nose is directly connected to the tear ducts, and if the eyes are a little irritated from dust or wind, sometimes the nose will appear to run. If you inject a little dye in a tear duct, it will run out the dog's nose. (I learned this when Tito had a blocked tear duct). 
As long as it's clear, it's generally nothing to be concerned about.

edit to add...I see that article says that nasal allergies in dogs are common, I question who proof read it. The Merck Veterinary manual says they're very uncommon.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bing bing bing Barb nailed it.
Clear, tear-like discharge is NORMAL -- the dog's tear ducts drain through the nose. This is why a dog's nose is wet and cold -- it's tears evaporating!
If the dog is somewhere dusty or windy, I would expect to see more. 
If the discharge is viscous at all, I would be concerned.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, thank you so much for your responses. When he was younger he always had stains from his tears right below his eyes. He no longer has these stains below his eyes which means it must have switched over to going out his nose as he has gotten older. I already have a check up at the vet in the next week and I'll still mention it to him but I'm not too concerned anymore.


----------

